# How genuinely useful are the foglights?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like the fogs, they brighten up the road near the car and they do brighten the sides up.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Fog lights are a must IMO. Although I prefer yellow over white.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have an LT with the RS package and I LOVE the fog lights. Not just because I think they look good on these cars, but they are very effective at night. A lot of light down close and to the sides. Very bright too even with the stock bulbs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

When i had my Camry i dodged a roadkill or two with it. Lol


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It's like turning on the hight beams, but down low. I use them on really dark roads, especially at our neighborhood entrance cause it's hard to see where it is.

One night I turned them on and someone thought I turned my high beams on. So they got behind me and turned on their high beams. Tards.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The fog light install has been the best add-on I have put on my car so far. I would actually consider them "driving lights" as I use them in place of my headlights during dusk and dawn.


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

I use mine all the time. They really do make a difference. Now that I put the yellow HIDs in the fogs, it really brightens up the road and makes things even clearer.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I use them every night. They really help light up the road.


----------



## Cruzer59 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fogs were one of my first 'must-have' mods that I am thankful I have. For me they complete what my headlights are lacking for night driving. Well worth the $$$ imho.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...prior posting on subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11224-post2.html


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet, glad to hear they're genuinely useful instead of just for show! That makes my lighting choices a little easier.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I personally love the fog lights on the cruze. I had fogs on my old corolla 2007 and they were basically useless. You couldnt even tell if they were on. The cruze however is much better. When they're on you can really start to see reflectors and things far in front and even on the sides. I just wish there was a way to have them come on automatically when the headlights are on. 

Also it would be sweet to go nuts and retrofit some projectors into the fog lights. Maybe a little overkill but sweet nonetheless.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> I have an LT with the RS package and I LOVE the fog lights. Not just because I think they look good on these cars, but they are very effective at night. A lot of light down close and to the sides. Very bright too even with the stock bulbs.



I too have the LT with the RS package and would also agree with everyone else that they do an efficient job at lighting up the road mere feet from the bumper and the sides. I usually have them on both day and night. Not only do they do a great job serving their primary purpose for the driver, but they also allow other oncoming drivers to better see you.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I really like the fogs, they brighten up the road near the car and they do brighten the sides up.


X2


I agree completely


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

New Yellow Fogs...Sorry for the crappy pic!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

They are bright. I get flashed a couple times each time I have mine on.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good purchase. I'm looking at ordering some soon.


----------



## Logitech73 (Sep 22, 2011)

We have had a few foggy morning here lately and I have used them and they really make a difference. Oh the also look great!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have HID headlights and HID fogs, so much better than stock. Total cost for two HID kits and the GM fog kit was $260.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I have HID headlights and HID fogs, so much better than stock. Total cost for two HID kits and the GM fog kit was $260.


can you tell me what products you bought? I may be interested in doing this


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> can you tell me what products you bought? I may be interested in doing this


I bought a oem fog light kit from gmpartsdirect for $185 and then the two HID kits from ebay seller "HIDgate" for $35 each.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't buy the car from the dealership until they threw in fog lights and installed them. I wish they could take the place of our DRL's. On my Celica I had to splice a wire in order to get them to come on without the headlights on. I am very glad the Cruze has this option.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm debating whether to buy the OEM fog lights or install LED switchbacks instead. Anyone know if the leds put out any amount of decent light? Or are they purely aesthetic?


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

The LED's are horrible to use as fog lights. Use some sort of halogens or hid's like skillz' set-up.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

The difference between the stock lights and the stock lights + oem fogs is very noticeable. You get a much better overall lighting around the front of the car. Its almost as if the stock headlights have a sharp cutoff in order to let the fogs fill in. Like with them both on it looks like its supposed to 'in my mind"


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The Fogs are well worth getting. The car looks better and the fogs really light up the road. I use them all the time.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> The difference between the stock lights and the stock lights + oem fogs is very noticeable. You get a much better overall lighting around the front of the car. Its almost as if the stock headlights have a sharp cutoff in order to let the fogs fill in. Like with them both on it looks like its supposed to 'in my mind"


It's as if.......they were meant for each other! It seems like more cars are now comming equipped with fogs but I don't see why (as a safety feature) the manufacturers just don't make them standard equipment.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You all persuaded me. The fogs are on order, and should be shipped shortly.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

coming from a person who knows little about electrical and wiring..how difficult/easy is fog light installation and how expensive would it cost for a chevy dealer to install them?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> coming from a person who knows little about electrical and wiring..how difficult/easy is fog light installation and how expensive would it cost for a chevy dealer to install them?


They are plug and play, a child could install them. I highly doubt a dealership would even touch them considering they are a aftermarket part...


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I told my dealership I wouldn't buy the car unless they threw in the driving lights and installed them. 2 hours later they were on the car and I was signing the papers.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

A dealership will install the OEM foglights. They'd probably require you buy them from their parts dept.

There is a good photo-rich step-by-step install procedure here on the forums for doing the install yourself (thanks!!!). If you are comfortable working on your own car, this is doable with a buddy. Buy the fog assemblies from GMPartsDirect and save some money. I worked with a mechanic friend of mine with a lift to accomplish the install in 1 to 1.5 hrs. You can do it with the bumper off or with the bumper on (on a lift). We did the bumper on method.

/edit/ And I agree the fogs do make a difference. I don't use them all the time, but they do help. Plus they look nicer than the "blanking plate" on the front of the car. Aaaand, I like to sometimes use the douchey fog on/headlights off look during dawn and dusk.


----------

